# Voxel's Stick Magician Scrapbook



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

Hi there!

Over the past few days, I have started taking up drawing and sketching again. To be honest, I haven't the slightest clue when the last time I sketched a drawing was! 

So in honor of this, I have decided to open up a thread showcasing some of my latest (and maybe not-so-latest) sketches, drawings, and concept arts of Stick Magician and some of the other main characters and sceneries.

First is a fairly quick sketch of SMag striking a cool running pose, as well as the main logo above him:




And the second (and final, for the moment) is a detailed drawing of the three main protagonists:

​
I will probably get round to posting another sketch either tomorrow or Friday. (also, sorry for the lack of big images, even when you click on the thumbnails to enlarge them - I just used my Vita to take a picture of them!)

Also, if anyone's wondering, I drew these on A3 paper. I like to work with a lot of space!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Nice dude.  Bubsy has some competition


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

They're pretty cool!

I would totally imagine them as playable characters!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

I hope the game gets finished


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

New characters 2 day!





Also, sorry it's a day late! ;P


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

I know what the nS stands for


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I know what the nS stands for


It's my signature for a while until I can create a better one... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> It's my signature for a while until I can create a better one... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Hello Nath----- 

*Get's head cut off in middle of saying name*


----------



## petethepug (May 31, 2016)

Neat, and well sketched ,
I made a few unique ones myself but they weren't as straight... Blame my hands lol,


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

Made a Christmas-themed SMag sketch, even though we are edging into the Summer... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



But y'know... why the hell not?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Made a Christmas-themed SMag sketch, even though we are edging into the Summer... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 51440
> 
> But y'know... why the hell not?


Nice, probably some of the better drawing skills I've seen


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

Jack54782 said:


> Nice, probably some of the better drawing skills I've seen


I could've sketched the wind and snow a bit better, in my opinion. :3

Other than that, I am pretty satisfied with the end results of my creativity!


----------



## petethepug (Jun 1, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Made a Christmas-themed SMag sketch, even though we are edging into the Summer... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 51440
> 
> But y'know... why the hell not?



But. But...
It's not Throwback Thursday...
ILLEGAL!


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Aug 1, 2016)

nice


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice draw "3


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 1, 2016)

I'll be late too and say awesome!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2016)

I got bored last night so I decided to sketch a new avatar... might photoshop it a bit more later, but it's turned out pretty nice!


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

You should leave the sketch as it is, it looks really unique because you've just sketched it.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 21, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Made a Christmas-themed SMag sketch, even though we are edging into the Summer... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 51440
> 
> But y'know... why the hell not?


Oh boy! I hope Stickmag Claus beings me awesome homebrew!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2016)

Drew yet another avatar late last night. Like my last draw, I used a fineliner, along with a nice set of colors and pencils, but I can't seem get rid of the damn haloing in GIMP at the moment without having to transition to my old laptop to boot up Photoshop. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

One year later.... 




Okay, so not SMag-related, but @Dionicio3 asked if I could draw up a new avatar for him, so I decided to dedicate some time towards that.





And now for something that _is_ SMag related. here is another SMag draw that I did last year but hesitated to show for some reason... probably cuz it's a little cringeworthy


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 23, 2017)

Voxel said:


> One year later.... View attachment 96666
> 
> Okay, so not SMag-related, but @Dionicio3 asked if I could draw up a new avatar for him, so I decided to dedicate some time towards that.
> 
> ...


Heh, thanks man!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Heh, thanks man!


No problem; looks great on you


----------

